# Hi from a New Member



## Deucharb (Aug 19, 2013)

Just joined the forum here after experiencing the coffee from a Gaggia Classic at the weekend and now I am looking for a machine. From reading a few posts on here it's not quite so simple. Thinking of a new machine but looks like the older ones are better made. Any thoughts on the perfect year of manufacture for the machine? Thanks and I look forward to spending more time on here


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Anything per 2010


----------

